# Buying new home



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi, im looking to buy my 1st home and wanted a special room just for my home theater. What sort of size should i look for, shape, and location. That will be a deal breaker for me. I need a room to fit my needs, and i will probably treat it for sound deadening as well.

But size in width, length, height will help. Shape, like square, rectangle, vaulted ceilings, so on. I want a excellent room dedicated to just my stuff


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Look for something that is not square, can be set up symmetrically, has good length pending how many rows of seats you want, and a reasonable ceiling height. My room is 17x21x8 and it works very well. 

In general, rectangles work the best. Also, for isolation, pay attention to what is above and below the room in terms of bothering other people in the house, especially late at night.

Bryan


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Pre-congratulations on your first home!

I prefer to have my room in the basement as I feel it helps to deaden the sound and I won't get as many complaints from my neighbors. So, to that end, if it were me I would be looking for a house that had an unfinished basement with 9' ceilings. That way, I could build the room to accommodate whatever dimensions I wanted and I could potentially do double studded walls to further isolate the room - or room-in-a-room if I was really feeling ambitious.

As I was looking at the unfinished space, I would try to visualize where I might put the theater room and try to make sure it was not beneath any of the bedrooms - best case it would be on the other end from them.

Also, can I find a space where I can make the room symmetrical? In my room, I had to frame around the sump pump and electrical panel which made the front area non-symmetrical and it does have an effect on the room modes.

Just a few thoughts here - I am sure others will think of more... :bigsmile:

Edit - I see Bryan beat me to it!


----------

